# Question for savage owners



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Bolt action seems kind of loose on the stevens. Its always been that way. When i close the bolt thier is a little slop up and down not back and forth. Its not so loose that if i turn the rifle upside down that it would open. Is this normal? I just havent held enough savages to know whats normal. thanks.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Smoke the round and put it in the chamber, also how long is the case life?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Bolt action seems kind of loose on the stevens. Its always been that way. When i close the bolt thier is a little slop up and down not back and forth. Its not so loose that if i turn the rifle upside down that it would open. Is this normal? I just havent held enough savages to know whats normal. thanks.


I have a Stevens Model 200 in .223. I assume you are talking about the bolt handle movement. I compared it to a Remington 700, Savage Model 11 and Ruger Model 77V. All the bolts had some movement with the 700 being about the same as the Stevens. The tightest out of all 4 was the Savage Model 11 in .204 Ruger. I really do not think you have a problem.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My Sav is sloppy right up until you reach the top of the throw, then the bolt locks with the lugs and it is tight until you disengage the lugs. It is not so loose as it will move without hand pressure, but it takes very little to move the handle until it meshes with the lug, then tight. I don't think you have anything wrong with the Sav. If you're worried about it, handle another Savage at the store or have it checked by a smith.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a Savage model 10 in 243 they have devised a system in the bolt that is suppose to work for head space alignment purposes. This could be what you are feeling. I am no gunsmith but check your brass for residue for powder bypassing . If you reload this should go away if you neck size since you allow the brass to form to your chamber. if you are experencing other issues send it to Savage with your concerns. I hear they have great product support though I have not ever had to use them. Good luck and let us know what you find out.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

cool thanks everyone ill be out of country for awhile but will check it when i get back thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where are you off to SS ?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Where are you off to SS ?


Madrid, gotta go fix some Aircraft, would rather be fixing the coyote population


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dragon Spears ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I have a Savage model 10 in 243 they have devised a system in the bolt that is suppose to work for head space alignment purposes. This could be what you are feeling. I am no gunsmith but check your brass for residue for powder bypassing . If you reload this should go away if you neck size since you allow the brass to form to your chamber. if you are experencing other issues send it to Savage with your concerns. I hear they have great product support though I have not ever had to use them. Good luck and let us know what you find out.


 Yes they do , it lets the cartridge somewhat coaxially align itself in the chamber vs the bolt saying I want you here, so there has to be a bit of play involved in that process IMO.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

ospreys! a real non maintenace freindly plane


----------



## baddog (Jan 30, 2010)

Savage and Stevens have a two piece bolt this allows the bolt head to float and line up and lock up solid with the locking lugs.The play you feel is the play in the back part of the bolt which is normal and allows the bolt head to float and align with the lugs on lock up.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a Stevens 243. The bold handle does not move up and down when the gun is in battery.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

My axis does the same thing no big deal.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

My Stevens does the same thing and shoots 3/4 MOA. Nothing to worry about. But, if you're overly concerned I'll PM you my address so you can send it to me.


----------

